# Häusle bauen!



## disco_0711 (9. Oktober 2008)

stellt Euch vor Ihr könntet ein eigenes Häusle bauen, wo wäre Eure Lieblingsstelle dafür? 

Mein Haus würde ich in Nagrand auf so eine fliegende Insel setzen, das Panorama ist dort wirklich 
mit Abstand das Schönste. Eine niemals endende "gone with the wind" Kulisse. 

Habt Ihr Euch auch schon ein Plätzle ausgesucht?


----------



## Mjuu (9. Oktober 2008)

Nagrand ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön auf nen großen Berg ^-^



Tante Edith meinte, diese "First"-Rufe seien nicht lustig.


----------



## Altsahir (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm ...

Wald von Elwynn ... direkt neben der Katzenfrau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Alts


----------



## Toyuki (9. Oktober 2008)

beim wasserfall im schlingendorntal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (9. Oktober 2008)

Inne Feldwand am Icecrown Glacier gehauen und nur über Flugmount zu erreichen (damit kein Chinafarmer an meiner Tür klingeln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Man kann Dalaran und den lustigen Kristallwald erkennen. das wärs doch =)


----------



## Struppistrap (9. Oktober 2008)

auch wenns wohl nie kommt, am wasserfall, an dem man vorbeifliegt wenn man aus sw kommt wär doch ne schöne stelle^^


----------



## Kandus (9. Oktober 2008)

Meins würde wohl irgendwo in Feralas stehen


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. Oktober 2008)

Eins in den Östlichen oder Westlichen Pestländern.
Das never ending Action-Feeling^^.
Wenn ich chillen will gehe ich Orgrimmar.
Der Platz in den Pestländern ist aber wie geschaffen für meinen Todesritter.=D


----------



## Mutantisch (9. Oktober 2008)

Meins wär in Ogrimmar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , steh halt auf das Stadtleben 

"Big City Life"


----------



## NarYethz (9. Oktober 2008)

ganz klar in durotar bei den troll inseln = )
dabby good joice maan ^^


----------



## JacobyVII (9. Oktober 2008)

neben hogger...dann kann ich mich mit ihm anfreunden xD


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (9. Oktober 2008)

im maelstorm xD baden gehen und chinafarmer könenn nicht hinschwimmen
oder im smaragd grünen traum druiden ftw
oder natürlich im bt^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würds entweder in Winterquell (mag das Winterwunderland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder dann in Nagrand im Norden der Hordenstadt in der Nähe des Throns der Elemente


----------



## Disasterpiece (9. Oktober 2008)

Also in Schergrat auf der höchsten Ebene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...schöne Aussicht und Arena in der Nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (9. Oktober 2008)

Mondlichtung =)


----------



## Fire bone (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmm Winterquell, noch nen kleines häuschen in nagrand und noch ne kleine residenz in shatt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2high4you (9. Oktober 2008)

Mitten in Tanaris wo man ganz ganz alleine ist ;O


----------



## nickdaniel (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde eins in Winterspring bauen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lovewinter*
Wenn ich noch ein zweites bauen könnte, würde ich eins auf einer der kleinen Insel in Strangelthorn (Schlingendorntal) bauen. Hoffentlich kommt so ein Feature mal !


----------



## Maxugon (9. Oktober 2008)

Ein mach mir ein Haus auf der Terrasse des Magister und Freunde mich mit den netten Bossen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Darkshineng (9. Oktober 2008)

hmm gute frage >.<
in der Nagrand Arena^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2008)

Tanaris, Nagrand, Durotar... Ich nehm 3 :>


----------



## Bihd (9. Oktober 2008)

ferelas bei der greifen das ist voll ruhig^^


----------



## Solassard (9. Oktober 2008)

in den Höhlen der Zeit


----------



## 2high4you (9. Oktober 2008)

Neben Gruul ;O


----------



## Aratosao (9. Oktober 2008)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> Mein Haus würde ich in Nagrand auf so eine fliegende Insel setzen, das Panorama ist dort wirklich
> mit Abstand das Schönste. Eine niemals endende "gone with the wind" Kulisse.




Nagrand auf ner Fliegenden insel. Tolle idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machen wir ne WG auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soupcasper (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde Illidan und die ganzen restlichen Mobs und Bosse aus´m schwarzen Tempel rausschmeißen und ihn für mich beanspruchen...

Nein mal ehrlich... Nargrand ist ein schönes Gebiet, Zanga ist auch nicht zu verachten aber meins würde wohl im Schlingendorntal.


----------



## Lisutari (9. Oktober 2008)

2high4you schrieb:


> Neben Gruul ;O


Da bricht dann keiner ein^^
Zumindest wenn er nicht 24 andere mitnimmt xD


----------



## Kabamaan (9. Oktober 2008)

meinse würde warscheinlich an dem sw wasserfall stehn da isses recht schön 
in desolace würd ich auch leben können da is kaum jemand^^


----------



## Aratosao (9. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Da bricht dann keiner ein^^
> Zumindest wenn er nicht 24 andere mitnimmt xD


Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (9. Oktober 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Nein mal ehrlich... Nargrand ist ein schönes Gebiet, Zanga ist auch nicht zu verachten aber meins würde wohl im Schlingendorntal.



stimmt son Leben innem Schlümpfepilz wäre sicher auch ganz nice =)


----------



## Ch3rion (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde in Nagrand bauen... Nagrand > All :> Wäre schon wenn Schnesturm das mal einführen würde. Funktioniert ja auch in HdRO.

MfG


----------



## 2high4you (9. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Da bricht dann keiner ein^^
> Zumindest wenn er nicht 24 andere mitnimmt xD




Eben da kann man schön ein auf lässig machen ^^ ;O


----------



## Gilbradur (9. Oktober 2008)

Es wird nie passieren, aber der schönste Platz für mich wäre auf der Mauer von Stormwind.


----------



## Korkmaz (9. Oktober 2008)

Westlich vom Thron der Elemente, oben auf dem Berg (nur mit Fm erreichbar) Aufstehen, vom Berg ins Wasser springen, hochfliegen, farmen, ausloggen! und dann fangen wir von vorne wieder an.. 2..3..4 ^^


----------



## JacobyVII (9. Oktober 2008)

2high4you schrieb:


> Neben Gruul ;O



da könnten aber ab und zu mal deine Vasen vom kasten fliegen, weils dort ein bissl bebt^^


----------



## Recc (9. Oktober 2008)

auf der gm insel ...


----------



## Der echte Molimo (9. Oktober 2008)

*also ich find im brachland hatt man immer action^^
sonst in nagrand auf so ner schwebenden insel oder in den kanälen von dalaran^^*


----------



## dastroyerx (9. Oktober 2008)

nagrand :>


----------



## relentless92 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar: Irgendwo im Sholazarbecken!


----------



## Razrath (9. Oktober 2008)

ich würde meins in nagrand bauen entweder auf ne insel oder ins gebirge neben die kinderfresserin


----------



## Sefirot (9. Oktober 2008)

Meins würde beim Tor zu den Deadmines in Stranglethorn stehen, nördlich von der Insel Yojamba...   
Ganz schön schön dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norga (9. Oktober 2008)

Winterquell, bei dieser Troll stadt die man sehen kann, wenn man von moonglade nach TB fliegt.


----------



## Quax (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich schmeiß das Grünzeug aus der Bota und fliege mal hier hin und mal dahin.
Quasie mein eigener Weltraumkaravan (nur ein gaaaanz kleinwenig größer).
Vielleicht auch mal als fliegender Nachbar vom verwöhnten Prinzenbübchen "Arthi"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nigthmarre (9. Oktober 2008)

Unterstadt neben so nem grünen nett ausehenden kanal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaximoPark (9. Oktober 2008)

Vorgebirge des alten Hügellandes


----------



## MoneyGhost (9. Oktober 2008)

Im Un Goro Krater...ich mag das Tropen Feeling :-)


----------



## Gigafabi (9. Oktober 2008)

In die Schmiede vom Arathibecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. Oktober 2008)

ganz klar nagrand 
richtig hübsch dort^^


----------



## Redtim (9. Oktober 2008)

also:
3liebste stelle: Irgenntwo im Hinterland
2liebste stelle: Heulendes Fjort (glaube wenn ichs sehe wird mich an norwegen erinnern darum ;-) )
absolute lieblingsstelle: Nagrand, blick auf Garadar und denn trohn der elemente!


----------



## gallatin8 (9. Oktober 2008)

Nette Gruppe suchen Lichtblitzfinger ausschütteln und die Terrase des Magisters ,Sunwell und die Todesminen einnehmen. 

TDM: Rückzugsort

Sunwell: Für fürstliche Empfänge

DM: naja das ist perfekt für etwas..........speziele geschäfte


----------



## Entenza (9. Oktober 2008)

ich würde mein hasu auf den staudamm zwischen sumpflamd und dem zwergen dingens land bauen das is nice aussicht

(man merkt ich spiele horde)


----------



## Lecktor (9. Oktober 2008)

Also mit Hornbach soll man ja alles schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ik nehm dann ma zul gurub als baufläche, jeden tag ein neues haustier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ma schaun wann ik dann ma den raptor reiten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss


----------



## Blackmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmm nagrand ist toll ja neeed auch eine fliegende Insel^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. Oktober 2008)

Höhle der Zeit: Stratholme oder im Alten Hügelland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder Nagrand auf soner schwebenden Insel


----------



## Delwod (9. Oktober 2008)

In nagrand direkt bei denn jägerlager etwas weiter oben wo so viele beume sind!


----------



## Haggelo (9. Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar in Dun morogh  eisfeeling  wildschweine jagen   eine eiskatze als haustier <3


----------



## Johnnsen (9. Oktober 2008)

Stormwind oder Goldshire. 

Oder eine schwebende Insel in Nagrand.


----------



## Nightwraith (9. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht im Krater von Un´Goro?
Da questet fast keine Sau, und es hat sehr lauschige Eckchen..
wobei mein Lieblingsgebiet auch Nagrand ist, aber wenn man Häuser bauen könnte wärn die Inseln überfüllt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (9. Oktober 2008)

In Orgrimmar...


----------



## Escander (9. Oktober 2008)

In Eschental oder Nagrand auf ner fliegenden Insel.Arathihochland auf nem Hügel wär auch noch ne Möglichkeit. Da kann man richtig Ausruhen und Entspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## WeRkO (9. Oktober 2008)

Würde mir mein Häusle innen Blackrock hauen lassen, rein kommt man nur mit individueller Portalrune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten würde es mir natürlich neben Nefarians Balkon gefallen =)


----------



## phexus (9. Oktober 2008)

Revantusk am Meer


----------



## Kamaji (9. Oktober 2008)

Durotar auf dem Berg mit der Feuertotem-q für Schamis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schön warm und ein Platz an der Sonne


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (9. Oktober 2008)

am darkportal wär sicher schön ruhig dort


----------



## Melih (9. Oktober 2008)

häusle bauen...überall?

*sich vorstell das beim ogrimmar eine mauer häuser den weg versperrt*


----------



## Gott92 (9. Oktober 2008)

gm insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (9. Oktober 2008)

Nethersturm auf einer der fliegenden Inseln. Am besten neben FdS vll kann ich mit den Bossen Geschäfte eingehen.


----------



## Gigafabi (9. Oktober 2008)

In Thunder Bluff, ganz oben auf dem Totem


----------



## Sven0705 (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde es direkt hinter arthas in der Eiskrone Zitadelle bauen


----------



## Durbem (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd meins in Winterquell bauen.
Ein schöner schneeiger Ort, wo nicht viel los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (9. Oktober 2008)

Azshara.
Weiss net, mag das melancholische Ambiente dort irgendwie :>


----------



## Plakner (9. Oktober 2008)

Vorgebirge des Hügellandes is doch ganz idyllisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein Feriensitz in Tanarais am Meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindphlux (9. Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar Silithus, weil es keiner von euch kennt


----------



## LyráAhdri (9. Oktober 2008)

Entweder ein Haus am See in Feralas oder Moonglade oder ein beschauliches Häusle im Heulenden Fjord, Tausendwinter oder Sturmgipfel. Und Silithus ist bekannt nur ists da voll ätzend ^^


----------



## Schizophreni (9. Oktober 2008)

Westfall, der Leuchtturm bei den Deadmines. Ruhiges Örtchen und viel Wasser :>


----------



## Shattam (9. Oktober 2008)

Sturmsäule!!!


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (9. Oktober 2008)

Mindphlux schrieb:


> Ganz klar Silithus, weil es keiner von euch kennt


silithus is das nicht da wo ahnquraji eh moltencore is?


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (9. Oktober 2008)

oops


----------



## Crosis (9. Oktober 2008)

An dem Thandolübergang^^ die Besitzurkunde hab ich schon brauch nurnoch die baugenehmigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. Oktober 2008)

Crosis darf ich dann bei dir auch bauen??

spielen wir immer karten^^


----------



## Djendra (9. Oktober 2008)

Ein Häusschen am Strand von Tanaris.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (9. Oktober 2008)

ne ihr spielt das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daylan (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich zelte vor Uther Lightbringe´s Grabmal in den Western Plaguelands =)


----------



## Verdamnislord (9. Oktober 2008)

Nagrand auf einer fliegenden Insel un ein Grollhuf als Haustier halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hmm und im Schlingendorntal bei dem Heiligen Brunnen dierekt darüber. Ok oder ich nehme Sturmwind ein un setz mich auf den Thron hab dan schon ein Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Als Ferienwohnung nehm ich Thralls Kammer, den schmeiss ich einfach raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. Oktober 2008)

ja das auch^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (9. Oktober 2008)

hehe


----------



## Plakner (9. Oktober 2008)

Vorgebirge des Hügellandes is doch ganz idyllisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein Feriensitz in Tanarais am Meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (9. Oktober 2008)

plakner echt nicht im galileo studio bzw. galileomystery studio?^^


----------



## Uranius (9. Oktober 2008)

Pestländer. Direkt neben dem Untoten Questgeber der auch Champion von Sylvanas ist und einen den ganzen Tag nur anschnauzt. ^^


----------



## Holsinger (9. Oktober 2008)

Meins würde wohl auch im Wald von Elwynn stehn, hätt aber nichts gegen nen sommerhäusle in Nagrand!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Cutalion


----------



## Raminator (9. Oktober 2008)

Mutantisch schrieb:


> Meins wär in Ogrimmar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexatron (9. Oktober 2008)

Meins würde in Gnomeregan stehen ^^


----------



## Sunobby (9. Oktober 2008)

wenn man jeden erlauben würde zu bauen wo mann will, den könnte man bald die Mobs vor Häusern nicht sehen.
Darum wird es wohl, wen housing den mal kommt instanzierte Häuser geben.

Ich wär für den Ort wo ich eh immer abhänge: Ogrimmar !!!!


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (9. Oktober 2008)

Ony´s Lair, dann spar ich mir die Gaskosten fürn Grill beim BBQ und brauch im Winter net zu heitzen. Und der Drache kommt in die Hundehütte


----------



## Monoecus (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde in Sturmwind wohnen wollen...

Ich mag die Stadt einfach...

Nagrand ist zwar auch ganz schön, aber

1. Ist da nix los...

und

2. Würde mir das GRÜN irgendwann auf die Nerven gehn...


----------



## Anduris (9. Oktober 2008)

Würde mein Haus auch in Nagrand bauen. Finde ist das beste Gebiet in WoW. Man ist nahe an Shattrath und dennoch wunderbare Natur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Traumplatz wär auch auf einer fliegenden Insel =)


----------



## Crivits (9. Oktober 2008)

Eindeutig: Brachland - Prügeleiland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich schmeiß die mobs aus Kharazan raus und mach mir dort nen gemütliches herrschaftliches Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Oktober 2008)

beim ele plateau auf nem großen Berg mit schönem ausblick auf nagrand die zangarmarschen in der ferne noch das licht von adal und shatt und unter mir die eles das wäre mal echt geil^^
oder halt auf so ner fliegenden Insel in nagrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (9. Oktober 2008)

Ein Häuschin hmmm ist schwere frage, passen würde Winterquell (Winter feeling) auf dem frostsäbler Felsen im Norden,oder in Ungoro im Süden


----------



## Kofineas (9. Oktober 2008)

Im Un'Goro Krater mit nem Dinogehege dran^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Oktober 2008)

sengende schlucht oder brennende steppe.......das wäre mal was...sein eigenes haus in wow....ich bin dafür


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Eiskrone als neuer Lichking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlauBaschBube (9. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich würds bei den trollen bauen da gibts das beste Ganja mann!!

ach oder in brachland das ist der chat der geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (9. Oktober 2008)

BRD is eh groß genug ^^


----------



## Imbartin (9. Oktober 2008)

Hinterland -  da questet niemand.


----------



## Mallekrieger (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm... Nagrand (schwebende Insel)... Mulgore (Tauren ftw!)... und irgendwo nen verstecktes Häuschen in Winterspring  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immer schön irgendwelche Plätze, wo ich meine Ruhe hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Oktober 2008)

Imbartin schrieb:


> Hinterland -  da questet niemand.



auch keine schlechte idee...keine randalierer^^


----------



## 2high4you (9. Oktober 2008)

Imbartin schrieb:


> Hinterland -  da questet niemand.




oO ich sehe da immer ne menge Leute am questen


----------



## Master of madness (9. Oktober 2008)

2high4you schrieb:


> oO ich sehe da immer ne menge Leute am questen


ich auch


----------



## Morphes (9. Oktober 2008)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> stellt Euch vor Ihr könntet ein eigenes Häusle bauen, wo wäre Eure Lieblingsstelle dafür?
> 
> Mein Haus würde ich in Nagrand auf so eine fliegende Insel setzen, das Panorama ist dort wirklich
> mit Abstand das Schönste. Eine niemals endende "gone with the wind" Kulisse.
> ...



Das ist einfach! Ich würde mich bei Sylvanas Windläufer mit einnisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd meins´ im Schergrat bauen, dort wo diese Drachen hängen und zwar genau dort auf den Stacheln ^^ finds voll schön dort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (9. Oktober 2008)

Auf einem Pilz in den Zangarmarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbartin (9. Oktober 2008)

wh000t? Hinterland ist voll gechillt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire_Frog (9. Oktober 2008)

ich würde ein Haus in Moonglade bauen und meinen Duduport einfach umfunktionieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder....Sholazar Becken, soll auch schön sein


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2008)

direkt neben arthas tuer ^^
wir waeren gute nachbarn hrhrhr
aber ich glaube meine 2 megasteroanlagen wuerden ihn stoeren )=


----------



## imbalol (9. Oktober 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Durotar auf dem Berg mit der Feuertotem-q für Schamis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da kommen aber dann öfters schamys vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 

ne zu Thema :
in Silbermond gegenüber Pala Lehrer

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liiriel (9. Oktober 2008)

darnassus.

mich wundert es, dass es das hier noch nich gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turindo (9. Oktober 2008)

Mulgore, Besser gesagt Donnerfels denn erstes: Es gibt keine Humanoiden außer Tauren und den Untoten im Teich.
zweites: Es liegt auf einem 100 m Hohem Berg, der vor der Naturkatastrophen schütz.
drittes: alles auf kleinstem Raum-> I love it
viertens: ich mag Mulgore von der Optik her einfach


----------



## Parsucul (9. Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar in Sen'Jin und mit den Trollen den ganzen Tag Mojo aus einer gewaltigen Wasserpfeife rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten Nethersturm das Biotop da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (9. Oktober 2008)

ich würd irgendwo im schattenmondtal mein häusle bauen... am besten auf einer fliegenden insel


----------



## Apfelbrot (9. Oktober 2008)

westliche pestländer, auf der insel wo auch schon häuser stehen


----------



## AmunRha (9. Oktober 2008)

Goldshire, Nagrand oder als Ausweichmöglichkeit auf der Insel von Quel`Danas, is auch ganz gemütlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krolus (9. Oktober 2008)

Jo Feralas bei den Zwillingsbergen :>

Aber die "grundstücke" müsste man dann wohl Verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn jeder kann ja net am selben ort sein Häuschen bauen^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2008)

AmunRha schrieb:


> auf der Insel von Quel`Danas, is auch ganz gemütlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


besonders auf pvp servern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Systém (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich bau meins schön im Alteractal mitten im "Feld des Kampfes"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbalol (9. Oktober 2008)

oder in Bota  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (9. Oktober 2008)

Systém schrieb:


> Ich bau meins schön im Alteractal mitten im "Feld des Kampfes"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ist ja eh nie was los =.=

Ich würd wohl ne Gruft beziehen...bei Brill gibts ja ein paar

Oder ich schmeiss Illi aus seinem Gartenhäuschen und richte mich da ein


----------



## abszu (9. Oktober 2008)

Dun Morogh, direkt bei Kharanos. Eine Brauerei und Kneipe gleich nebenan, der Flugplatz umme Ecke.. und der Weg zur nächsten Skipiste ist auch nicht weit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (9. Oktober 2008)

Wald von elwyn an dem Wasserfall überm startgebiet.
Oder im Krater von Ungoro


----------



## Lomiraan (9. Oktober 2008)

Auberdine^^

Is alles schön grün mit strand^^


----------



## Scyen (9. Oktober 2008)

Heulender Fjord - das Gebiet ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Raz0rblador (9. Oktober 2008)

ich würds in den kristallwald stellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (9. Oktober 2008)

Moonglade bei Shan'do's Grabhügel ^-^


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (9. Oktober 2008)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> stellt Euch vor Ihr könntet ein eigenes Häusle bauen, wo wäre Eure Lieblingsstelle dafür?
> 
> Mein Haus würde ich in Nagrand auf so eine fliegende Insel setzen, das Panorama ist dort wirklich
> mit Abstand das Schönste. Eine niemals endende "gone with the wind" Kulisse.
> ...


 Tja da sich diese Frage in WoW nie stellen wird erübrig sich auch eine Antwort, Blizzard versprach dieses Faeture schon zum Release vor über drei Jahren nachzureichen, bis heute ist nichts geschehen und wieder heißt wir denken drüber nach in naher Zukunft ist aber nichts in dieser Richtung gepalnnt Orginal Zitat: Jeff Kaplan 2008.

Und da kann ich nur noch müde  Lächeln wenn er das Häuser bauen und nach denken und nahe Zukunft in einem Satz verwendet nach mehr als drei Jahren der immer selben floskel. So schön WoW ist so deletantisch stellen sie sich bei manchen Feature eines MMO´s an was bei anderen zum Standart gehört. Alleine dafür gehört Jeff Kaplan ans Kreuz genagelt...ja ich weiß ich übertreibe was auch sonst der Kerl ist für WoW nicht gerade das beste mit ihm ist vieles schlechter geworden (siehe Ausbau der Arena Esport sache auch ein Weg den Jeff Kaplan mit zu verantworten hat.)


----------



## Erriel (9. Oktober 2008)

Loch Moda.
Abundzu 1-2 Zwerge zum Abendessen "einladen" und die Aussicht genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayvelin (9. Oktober 2008)

Brachland 4tw! (wär ne überlegeung wert wegen Spassfaktor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Auch schön wäre am See im Wäldchen von Elwyn. Nurh abe ich das problem als Blutelfe, das die Allianz mich nicht mag ... also nichts mit Shoppen in der Stormwind Einkaufsmeile ...
(Bin Männlich, bitte keine "Will dich kennenlernen" PMs von spätpubertierenden bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ist rein RP-Rollentechnisch(halt Blutelfe, die kerle sind Gay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ))

Oder in Dun Morogh, immer schön ein Bier zischen in IF ...

Oder ich kaufe mir Karazhan ... bisl umbauen und Renovieren ... ein letzter Raid darf nochmla alle viechers killen und dann is schluss mit T6 Noobraids  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yilmo (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd erstmal jedem einen Besuch abstatten und ihn anschließend Massakrieren =)


----------



## Onkelmario (9. Oktober 2008)

ich würd meins in die Drachengründe oder wie das neue Gebiet heißt hinstellen, isn goiles feeling da xD


----------



## Morcan (9. Oktober 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Tja da sich diese Frage in WoW nie stellen wird erübrig sich auch eine Antwort, Blizzard versprach dieses Faeture schon zum Release vor über drei Jahren nachzureichen, bis heute ist nichts geschehen und wieder heißt wir denken drüber nach in naher Zukunft ist aber nichts in dieser Richtung gepalnnt Orginal Zitat: Jeff Kaplan 2008.



Lesen bildet...es geht darum deine Fantasie zu benutzen und dir nen Ort zu wünschen


----------



## airace (9. Oktober 2008)

mhh mein traumhaus würde auf den flugplatz von IF stehen weil dan könnte ich spieler die über mich fliegen mit meiner Donnerbüchse abschiesen ^^


----------



## BrdDaSram (9. Oktober 2008)

Nen kleinen gut eingerichteten Karton in der Gasse von OG, direkt neben dem Kochlehrer damit ich die Abfälle essen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würds auch in Nagrand machen!

Schön fände ich wirklich eigene Häuser für Spieler. Heißt jetzt nicht, das plötzlich 3000 Häuser in WoW rumstehen sondern eher wünsche ich mir, das Blizzard zB 5 Häuser in der WoW verteilt und jeder Spieler kann sich eins zum Wohnen aussuchen. (müssten natürlich Instanziert sein) Es müsste eigene Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten geben.
Oder was noch imbarer wäre: Ganze Gildenhäuser, wie in AoC!!!


----------



## Jeffy (9. Oktober 2008)

klaro nagrand hoert sich gut an... vor allem hat mans nich weit nach shatt, falls ma mal einkaufen muss oder so =P


----------



## Valnar93 (9. Oktober 2008)

Beim verlassenen Häusschen, dort wo man hinkommt, wenn man aus northshirevalley aus dem fluss folgt und nach oben geht^^


----------



## Bazou (9. Oktober 2008)

ich würde mich irgendwie auf einer der Anhöhen von Donnerfels niederlassen. Morgens beim Aufstehen eine irre Aussicht auf das befriedliche grüne Wiesenland, wobei man stets eine billige Route hat um ins Zentrum nach Og zu kommen. Und für einen Adrenalinfreak wie mich bietet sich ja dann von den Brücken in Donnerfels jederzeit die Möglichkeit Bungeejumping zu betreiben. Einfach etwas Spinnenseide kaufen, mit meinem 375 Skill zu nem Bungeeseil craften und ab gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (9. Oktober 2008)

Gul'dans Hand!
da hat man immer so einen schönen ausblick auf das Schattenmondtal und zum Urzeugsfarmen ist es auch net so weit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bösewicht1 (9. Oktober 2008)

1.Pala erstellen 
2.Viele Hydraxianer killn um Ruf bei Ragnaros zu kriegen (benutzt eure Fantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
3. Nach If gehen Angstbubble anwerfen und in die Große Schmiede jumpen
4.Wie ihr vllt bemerkt habt sollte der Lavastrom in den Molten Core fließen
5.Elendig im Lavastrom verrecken weil Bubble zu Ende is(und der Pala iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr weiter in fällt weil der Strom NICHT zum MC fließt)
6.Erst durch BRD rennen dann innen MC gehen
7.Bis zum Ende deiner Tage neben Ragna leben und unfähige Spieler plätten^


----------



## Plakner (9. Oktober 2008)

Vorgebirge des Hügellandes is doch ganz idyllisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein Feriensitz in Tanarais am Meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (9. Oktober 2008)

in den kanälen von uc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne spaß beiseite ich denke ich würde ein haus im krater von un'goro bauen direkt oben bei dieser feuersäule denn a) es ist warm und b) bei den ganzen pflanzen hab ich immer genug zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd mit nem Piratenschiff die Weiten der Ozeane erkunden :>


----------



## Liyara (9. Oktober 2008)

Sommerresidenz in Winterquell - Weihnachten bei Schnee, lange nicht gehabt!
Den Sommer würde ich in Stranglethorn am Strand verbringen oder in Nagrand am See.
Und dann noch ein Penthouse in Stormwind, jahaaaa das Leben kann so schön sein!


----------



## Psychosandman (9. Oktober 2008)

Tanars die 2insel weit im meer mit den häusern mit den fahrstühlen perfekt für gnome wie mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaan (9. Oktober 2008)

Bei der einen Quest im schlingendorntal(HORDE) mussma nach so ner tafel tauchen da würd ich mein haus bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 UNTER WASSE ruleZ


----------



## Similion (9. Oktober 2008)

schlingendorntal auf dem berg bei dem wasserfall nahe jägerlager, schöne aussicht und man hat immer was zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far simi

@Pacmaan sehr geile sig


----------



## Tulence (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd mich wohl auch in Nagrand niederlassen.... schade nur, dass es sowas nie geben wird weil wenn sich jeder irgendwo ein eigenes Haus hinsetzten würd währe wohl auf keinem Server noch platz für Mobs frei.... dann könnt das lvln leicht schwer werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaan (9. Oktober 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> @Pacmaan sehr geile sig




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Oder ne nette Nekropole, so Landschaften verseuchen, Völker ausrotten, Königreiche auslöschen, Was will man mehr?^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd mir dann eins in Nagrand nahe dem Hordestützpunkt, auf dem nicht tiefen Wasser, bauen. n zweites würde ich dann noch nach Hyjal stellen. (nicht die HdZ-Version.) ;>


----------



## Nightroad (9. Oktober 2008)

ich wäre wohl  bei nax   um den dreh
in der liegstütze  mit dder sniper alle   uds abballern ;D


----------



## Bralatur (9. Oktober 2008)

am liebsten in den sturmgipfeln auf einem hohen berg


----------



## Fuga89 (9. Oktober 2008)

würde mein häusschen bei den nachtelfen in teldrassil bauen^^ da ists schön grün... oder im arathi hochland mitten auf so einer der großen wiesen die es da aj überall gibt


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal Hakkar und seine mitbewohner aus ZG werfen und schon hat man ein kostenloses Eigenheim. genug pflanzen gibts im schlingendorntal ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann noch ne schöne WG in Ahn'qiraj mit C'thun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als 3. wohort noch ein schönes haus in Teldrassil


----------



## Atrocis (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm, schwierige Frage...
Westl. Pestländer, direkt neben dem scharlachroten Kreuzug. 
(Bissl RP-mäßig): Jeden morgen ne Ladung Seelensteine saugen, thihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint: Doch glatt Ost und West verwechselt 8)


----------



## Morghinach (9. Oktober 2008)

ich find ja Mulgore und nagrand ne gute idee, aber wenn ich nen 2ten ruhestein bekäme der mich zu meinem haus bringt dann würd ichs auf dem kleinen stück land unterhalb von Silithus bauen. (man sieht des auf der karte nicht und erreicht es nur mit viel zeit)


----------



## Chase (9. Oktober 2008)

hmmm
Lake Wintergrasp dann kann ich immer schön die allys verhauen
oder icecrown und arthas hütte übernehmen xD


----------



## Caymian (9. Oktober 2008)

mc da is immer schön warm ^^


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würds nich bauen sondern würde mir Kara kaufen... aus dem schlösslein lässt sich was schönes bauen.. allein der große (kino)-saal denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (9. Oktober 2008)

nagrand ist super: schöne aussicht, man kann entspannen, und wenns langweilig wird fliegt man in die arena runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann noch n häuschen in der nähe von thrall in orgrimmar und fürn winter noch n häuschen in winterspring gaanz iben bei den tigern^^

MfG schönen abend noch


----------



## Zodiak86 (9. Oktober 2008)

ich würde mich im schönen mulgore niederlassen aus dem einfachen grund weil da meine ersten schritte in wow waren

tauren ftw


----------



## kraxxler (9. Oktober 2008)

NAGRAD ftw auf sonerm fliegenden teil, oder nethersturm, in der biokuppel


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. Oktober 2008)

wo ich auch noch gerne hin will ist nach Mulgore oder Orgrimma(oda wie das heißt)^^

dann könnte ich mit den Orcs und Tauren geschäfte und so machen 8)^^


----------



## relentless92 (9. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard hat mein Haus schon gebaut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. Oktober 2008)

looool darf ich mit einziehen????^^


----------



## Bralatur (9. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> jäger können schon grosse aua's machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






relentless92 schrieb:


> Blizzard hat mein Haus schon gebaut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tut mir leid für dich, aber ich vermiete nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skelektro (9. Oktober 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> beim wasserfall im schlingendorntal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


heul...da wollte ich auch bauen;-)sitze da ab und zu mal zum entspannen.....


----------



## Hexx0r (9. Oktober 2008)

Also der Eismage baut sich ne Hütte in MC ( dem is immer so kalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Und der Schami würde sich über ein Domizil in der Nähe des Thrones der Elemente freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verbundenheit mit allen Elementen...
Außerdem kann man Chinafarmer vom Balkon aus abschießen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebba (9. Oktober 2008)

Zangarmarschen nähe Sporregar - echt pilzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tortura (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde mir ein Ferienhaus , auf den fliegenden Nagrand inseln bauen.
Und eines auf der Insel von Quel'danas mit meinen Kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. Gilde also eine Gildenwg 
und wenn irgendnen Hordler vorbei kommt und in unser Haus will dann begrüßen wir ihn herzlich mit nem
Bash! ^^ Frostwolf INC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG.Tortura  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenori (9. Oktober 2008)

na ja da varimathras ja bald verschwindet zeih ich in uc ein und helf der armen sylvanas bisl beim regieren die arme frau is bestimmt überarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bisl tauren power kann da nie schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorèk (9. Oktober 2008)

Winterquell ftw! Hammer geile Gegend.

Oder in Theramore, fühle mich richtig wohl da ^^

Aber der Nachbar von Arthas zu sein wäre ja noch geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## destrojoe2 (9. Oktober 2008)

auf son pilz in zangarmarschen oder auf höllenfeuerhalbinsel(gesell ich mich ma zu doomlord kazzak) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakthas (9. Oktober 2008)

ich würde mein haus nach ironforge bauen gleich neben ne kneipe^^


----------



## krutoi (9. Oktober 2008)

in der alten welt ... wenn man von tirisfals küste aus richtung osten langschwimmt kommt man an so ein kleines stück land. da gibts nur einen steg einen turm und eine ruine da würde ich mein haus bauen ^^


----------



## Arcanem (9. Oktober 2008)

wenn man seinen ruhestein dort setzen kann, am a**** der welt.
bin mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann klingeln keine nervigen goldverkäufer an meine tür ^^


----------



## refra (9. Oktober 2008)

auf den sturmgipfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schön oben auf dem dach der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


könnt vom höchsten berg auf arthas spucken...*böse pläne schmied*

mfg ref


----------



## MoneyGhost (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde kein Haus Bauen, sondern die Bank in Og kaufen und weiträumig abzäunen.

Dann würde das Rumlungern von t6 Zul Aman Bär-Lovern á la "ich weiß nicht was ich noch in wow machen soll, also pose ich halt blöd den ganzen Tag vor der Bank statt mir nen Job zu suchen" aufhören. Jaaaaa, dann wärt ihr alle am A****. Muahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## Yoranox (9. Oktober 2008)

Am Strand bzw an ner Bucht in Tanaris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Josh- (10. Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar in Booty Bay o.o !! 

Ich liebe dieses Dörfchen =)


----------



## m0b3x (10. Oktober 2008)

Am südlichen Strand von Silithius gibts ein nettes plätzchen... da kommt man aber nur auf privat servern hin ^^
na wollt ihr es au sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calmituron (10. Oktober 2008)

silithus auf einem der berge da


----------



## Mr.Weed (10. Oktober 2008)

Kristallklangwald(oder so ähnlich)!!Flashige umgebung und platz zum Grown xD


----------



## Ollimua (10. Oktober 2008)

Wozu ein Ganzes Haus? Das ist doch voll unnütz. Ich würde mir einfach ein zelt neben das AH stellen, damit ich nach dem Aufstehen gleich wieder Schnäppchen raussuchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batousaii (10. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Grenze zwischen Nagrand und Terrokar ganz am "Rand der Welt" sind so kleine Inseln mit Bäumen drauf und der Himmel hat dort die schönste Färbung ^^ da würde ich das hinsetzen...auf der einen Seite sieht man dann die grünen Weiten von Nagrand auf der anderen Seite den Wald von Terrokar


----------



## Kurta (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd mein Haus entweder im Brachland auf einem kleinen Berg setzen von wo aus man den Riesigen Fluß und die ganze coole Umgebung vom Brachland gut sehen kann.


----------



## Berzerka (10. Oktober 2008)

thousand needles, auf einer benachbarten felsnadel zum freewindposten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder irgendwo in der region um den blackrock


----------



## Autumna (10. Oktober 2008)

in skettis bei meinen hübschen gefiederten freunden. die ferienwohnung stell ich dann in tanaris auf, unweit vom dampfdruckpier.


----------



## Nehar (10. Oktober 2008)

Silvermoon oder Tirisfal. Vllt auch plaguelands


----------



## Cui bono? (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde mir ne hübsche Wohnung in Sw suchen,vll im Zwergen distrikt,da sollen die besten Feiern sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milianovic (10. Oktober 2008)

ich würd in dem neunen kristallwald in nordend mein haus bauen... umwerfend schön^^


----------



## Massamune (10. Oktober 2008)

Im Roten Kloster, is immer geiler Vollmond und nen Hammer Blick auf die Kathedrale


----------



## Magtar (17. November 2008)

Tausendwinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - Raus und gleich rein in Action

nen vlt In Goldshire oder Stormwind mag das stadt / dorf leben^^ so ganz allein wär nichts für mich


----------



## Thrainan (17. November 2008)

Magtar schrieb:


> Tausendwinter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mich würd doch der Schlachtlärm auf die Dauer nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich würd mir nen Wohnwagen nehmen, man muss ja mobil bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (17. November 2008)

ich wär für eine nette kleine in den fels gehaunene wohnung in dun morogh


----------



## jolk (17. November 2008)

schaffle, schaffle häusle baue
nachts beim nachbarn Backstein klaue!

Ashenvale oder Sholazarbecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dort gibt es ein paar schöne Stellen


----------



## klogmo (17. November 2008)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> ich wär für eine nette kleine in den fels gehaunene wohnung in dun morogh



Am besten noch mit so einem riesigen Bierfass wie es die Zwerge ja haben^^


----------



## Larmina (17. November 2008)

Entweder in Winterquell oder auf der Anhöhe vor Grom'gol bei dem Fluss. Wenn man da mal sieht wie der Mond über Grom'gol hängt... *schwärm*
Und Tante Edith findet es nicht schön, dass hier ein schwäbisches Brauchtum mit einem gewalttätigem Killerspiel in Verbindung gebracht wird!


----------



## Thesahne (17. November 2008)

stranglethorn valley schöön zwischen strand und jungel gelegen... am besten noch mit nem kleinen fluss nebenan und nur mit ner brücke zu erreichen..^^
oder in Nagrand so halb eingebaut in einem berg da... (oder schwebende insel^^)


----------



## Earthhorn (17. November 2008)

In donnerfels auf der unnnereichbaren felsnadel... nachdem man es ein wenig vergrößert hat


----------



## Syrics (17. November 2008)

N Zwergen-Haus in Winterquell...also so ein eingehauenes..


oder n baumhaus in feralas


----------



## Merlinia (17. November 2008)

Ich würd meins entweder in Menethil oder in Theamore aufbauen..beide sehr schön.


----------



## Leschko (17. November 2008)

hmm wundert mich ehct das fast noch niemand von dun morogh redet ich würd mir en haus in den berg haun das nur über nen ganz schmalen pass erreichbar is...
das is doch der traum!


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. November 2008)

mitten in dalaran^^ auf dem großen turm oder so^^


----------



## Snorry (17. November 2008)

ich würde auch ne fliegende insel in nagrand bevorzugen


----------



## Keksemacher (17. November 2008)

ganz klar in den grizzlyhügeln die sidn einfach nur traumhaft.


----------



## clanck (17. November 2008)

Also Ich würd in Der Echsennarbe im schattenmondtal mein häusle bauen..In der Zisterne halt da hab ich nen integrierten swimmimg-pool =D
Un mit den nagas kann ich mich auch recht schnell anfreunden mwahahaha =D

Tante edith kann auch nicht richtig schreiben....NICHT FIRST !


----------



## Fray_2010 (17. November 2008)

tag leute....

meines erachtens nach ,würde ich mir die Hütte in ZA nehmen am See .....die wo man bei dem Troll rep. kann......

ist so schön da mit den krokos usw...

mfg
Fary_2010


----------



## Lefrondon (17. November 2008)

Ich würd mir eher ein Zelt auf mein Pferd schnallen und dann mal hier, mal da sein


----------



## HGVermillion (17. November 2008)

Oje, als Hexer geht nichts über einen etwas eingefallenen Turm, düstere Stimmung, ich hab das bild eigentlich richtig vor mir, nur weis ich ums verrecken nicht wohin damit.

Düstermarschen (immerhin ist Thabeta wohl die Mächtigste Hexerin überhaupt, und ein bissl nähe zur Prominenz kann nicht schaden)
Drachenöde (ist zwar Kalt aber dafür hat man Drachenknochen als Forschungsobjekte überall rumliegen)
Sümpfe des Elends (bissl feucht, aber auch Drachen in der Nähe),

Aber warscheinlich wirds auf ein geräumiges Labor im Blackrock rauslaufen, (du hast alles was du dir wünschts, Drachen, Elementare, Zwerge, und das Ambiente ist auch herrlich)

Ich glaub ich wähle eine Necropole, dann kann ich mir die Landschaft aussuchen, und das Labor im Blackrock als 2. Sitz.


----------



## cyrox123 (17. November 2008)

ich würde in unterstadt  ein haus bauen oder in sw 


  gruß 
   cyrox123


----------



## Mjuu (17. November 2008)

würd mir ein haus auf meinem mammut bauen. oder ein zelt in tanaris aufschlagen.


----------



## Blood Angel (17. November 2008)

Hm, wenn denn Housing mal kommt, dann wird es eh seperate Housingzones geben, wie bei Dark Age Of Camelot damals, wobei man nur hoffen darf, dass die Housingzones dann deutlich abwechslungsreicher gestaltet werden als bei dem vorher genannten Beispiel^^


----------



## Shrukan (17. November 2008)

da jetzt Nordend raus ist, da fallen mir so viele Stellen ein.
Wo die ganzen Drachen in der Drachenöde sich sammeln.

Kristallsangwald. usw..
Für mich muss nur die Atmosphäre stimmen dann würde ich dort auch mein Haus bauen


----------



## Dropz (17. November 2008)

Meins würde ich and die Elywynn Waterfalls bauen das ist das schönste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (17. November 2008)

Eins würde ich nach ÖPL stellen! So für den Winter unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich verbinde ÖPL immer mit dem Winter und vor Weihnachtszeit cO?
Und das 2.? Hmm, vielleicht Strangle oder in den Fjord.


----------



## WL4ever (17. November 2008)

im schwarzen tempel. xD ich mag diese chilligen räume vor Mutter. glaube da stehn shishas rum oO.


----------



## Lillyan (17. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich übernehme einfach das...


----------



## Olynth (17. November 2008)

Mein haus würde auf der Insel Alcaz stehen!


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (17. November 2008)

Heulender Fjord auf eienr Klippe, am besten gegenüber von der Allianzstadt, Valgarde! Der Ausblick ist fantastisch!


----------



## Beloar (17. November 2008)

Im Sommer würd ich im heulenden Fjord wohnen wollen (würd mich glaub ich als Vrykull verkleiden^^) und im Winter oben aufm Sturmgipfel zum Ski fahren =)


----------



## Teradas (17. November 2008)

Ich glaub in Westfall neben der Späherkuppe finde Westfall einfach ein tolles gebiet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (17. November 2008)

Naja wenn ich 2 zur auswahl hätte, würde das erste höchstwahrscheinlich in den Sümpfen des Elends, oder Feralas stehen; Ich liebe diese Gebiete^^....
Natürlich gibt es da noch nen Wunsch der aber eh in den nächsten 3 Milliarden Jahren nich erfüllt wird; Mount Hyjal (das heutige^^) da wär nen Haus im Geäßt des Weltenbaums geil...
Das zweite würd in Winterquell stehen, schön kühl da^^


----------



## ---- (17. November 2008)

Sturmwind oder Elwynn ganz klar, ich liebe das Menschen Startgebiet. xD


----------



## NWL (17. November 2008)

Hm , meins würde auf so ner schwebenden Plattform in Nagrand stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garafdîr (17. November 2008)

Ich würde mir mit meinem Blutelfen Jäger irgentwo im Startgebiet der Blutelfen ein Häuschen auf einem Berg oder Hügel bauen. Das Häuschen würde so änlich ausschauen wie die der Hobbits aus dem Herr der Ringe. Würde auch dann sovort mit der Blutelfen Jägerin von meiner Verlobte sovort dort einziehen. ;-)


----------



## Shannann (17. November 2008)

Ich will mein Häusle im Geschmolzenen Kern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da spar ich Heizkosten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snakeseye (17. November 2008)

In Ratschet, denn wenn was kaputt geht is immer mindestens ein Handwerker in 5m entfernung^^

Und sonst Sen`jin oder die Haremräume vor Mutter^^


----------



## Dranke (17. November 2008)

HM meins in Schlingendorntal vor der guru arena is so ein GROSSER BAUM-dort ein Baum haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is so schön und noch eins in Nagrand auf so einer luft insel(nähe arena)
dann noch eins in Wotlk im Fjord gebiet an einer schönen klippe mit aussicht auf udgard und die ally feste


Gruss euer Ticho samsa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutdürster (17. November 2008)

Also im Winter rein zu ony da ist es schön warm im frühling  nach stratholm aufräumen und dann im Sommer gegenüber von Beutebucht ist ne Insel da ist es ganz schön. Also dann im Herbst will ich keine blätter wegräumen^^ also ab nach black tampel dann bis Weihnachten schön Nordend im Kristallsangwald kein Weinachtsbaum hohlen. 
Sollten die Häuser zerstört wefen habe ich Die Titanenstadt und Karazhan. Tja das habt ihr net


----------



## DerBuuhmann (17. November 2008)

Also wie die meisten hier eins nach NAgrand auf son Felsen und dann jeden Morgen nach dem Aufstehen auf die Köpfe der noch-nicht-70-bzw-80ger Wasser lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst am besten ein Häuschen im Eiskronegletscher wo Arthas im Cinematic langläuft mit den riesigen Eisklippen das wär dufte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch ein Häuschen vor Ogrimmar wär nett: Jeden Morgen Hordler zum Frühstück in allen Formen und Arten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yammy


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. November 2008)

ohh im nachtelfen startgebiet im lila wald! dann kann ich jedentag mit den Druiden meine t1 schultern rauchen herrlich!


----------



## illiberalis (17. November 2008)

ich weiß garnich warum so viele nach nagrand wollen ...ich find die gesamte scherbenwelt hässlich !

Ich würd keins bauen ich würde mir Newmans Landeplatz mieten.
Oder vielleicht auch ins dancing trollvillage ziehen (gebts mal bei youtube ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
oder vielleicht auch ganz Schlicht in Feralas auf den Zwillingskolossen !


----------



## Gähn1 (17. November 2008)

Ein schönes Anwesen im Heulenden Fjord wäre doch was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschüpty (17. November 2008)

1.) Südlich von Silithus (nur übers Meer erreichbar) - dort ist nen Haus im Taurenstil mit Höhle nebenan und nem Baum auf ner saftig grünen Wiese. ...pssst...lohnt sich ma hinzuschwimmen xD
2.) Quel'Thalas (das ist nördlich über Westl./Östl. Pestländer) - da gibts so nen coolen Turm im Blutelfenstil =)
3.) Die zwei Inseln südlich von Tanaris im Meer.

Tschüpty


PS: Ja, es sind alles Explorations ;-)


----------



## RedRising (17. November 2008)

Kristallsangwald einfach der Hammer ^^


----------



## Nimbe (17. November 2008)

Also ich würd mein Ferienhäuschen am Strand von Schlingendorntal nördlich der beutebucht hinbauen


und meine normale resident? natürlich im westen von donnerfels auf einer großen anhöhe mit ausblick auf donnerfels. wie´s sich halt für einen Tauren gehört


----------



## Orker (17. November 2008)

1000Wintersee ^^ pvp gebiet in nordend ^^ 


oder 

 joa nagrand ist ne feine gegend.., schlingendorntal auch..  oder in der nähe von IF zum stadtraid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kheltaras (17. November 2008)

in OG neben der bank auf dem briefkasten!! lieblingsplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junkman (17. November 2008)

Würde mein Haus hinter die Ah Fritzen stellen...
so ne fette Villa wo dann keiner rankommt und ich imemr so /wave machen kann 

L33t


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (17. November 2008)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> stellt Euch vor Ihr könntet ein eigenes Häusle bauen, wo wäre Eure Lieblingsstelle dafür?
> 
> Mein Haus würde ich in Nagrand auf so eine fliegende Insel setzen, das Panorama ist dort wirklich
> mit Abstand das Schönste. Eine niemals endende "gone with the wind" Kulisse.
> ...



scheiß egal wo, aber ich will dieses Eskimo Haus was es bei der Walrossfraktin ind er einen Stadt gibt ( is so unter der Erde, boreanische Tundra, da wo auch heigarr der schreckliche ist, is direkt neben dem Questgeber


----------



## Schaokan (18. November 2008)

Würd mei Haus auf der Netherschwingenscherbe bauen ..


----------



## Damiane (18. November 2008)

Im heulenden Fjord, ganz oben auf ner Klippe mit Blick über den Fjord...


----------



## Dinquisitor (18. November 2008)

Ich würd erstmal eines direkt beim Baron in Stratholme bauen, damit ich morgens nach dem gemeinsamen Frühstück mit dem um sein Mount hauen darf (zur Not muss ich dann die Pokerkarten auspacken und Schluss - will das Viech endlich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), wenn ich das dann schon hätte Hütte abreissen (Begründung: der Baron heult mir die Ohren voll, weil er sein Mount wiederhaben will und er Fußschmerzen hat wegen dem vielen zu Fuß gehen), und mir einen hünschen Platz in Nagrand, iregndwo am Wasser, suchen.


----------



## santos19 (18. November 2008)

Mitten im Kristallwald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (18. November 2008)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> Mein Haus würde ich in Nagrand auf so eine fliegende Insel setzen




GENAU DAS wollte ich schreiben als ich den Thread in der Übersicht entdeckte!  

I 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nagrand!


----------



## Thoralfus (18. November 2008)

ich setz mein eigenheim in die grizzly hügel  best designtes gebiet ever


----------



## Coban (18. November 2008)

naja mit gide schnell bt clearen dan einnissten und ne wg machen


----------



## hoti82 (18. November 2008)

meins würden in den wäldern von Teroka stehen hoch oben in den bäumen


----------



## bma (18. November 2008)

hmm über UC, Desolace, neben Karazhan, maybe Tanaris oder Schattenmondtal =)


----------



## zergerus (18. November 2008)

Mhh, überlegen wir doch mal... Na, ganz klar in den schönen Höhlen den Wehklagens, natürlich ohne das ganze Gedöhns an Tierzeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastilo (18. November 2008)

meins würde in der drachenöde auf nen drachen stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fliegendes haus ftw!


----------



## FonKeY (18. November 2008)

ich würd mein haus in nagrand bauen.....is iner der scherbenwelt das schönste gebiet


----------



## Scrätcher (18. November 2008)

Orker schrieb:


> 1000Wintersee ^^ pvp gebiet in nordend ^^
> 
> 
> oder
> ...



Ob das so ne gute Idee ist? Da steht man morgens auf, kocht Wasser für den ersten Kaffee und wenn man vor die Tür geht zum Feuerholz holen ist man schon mitten im Krieg! oO

Nein danke!

Ich würde mir sowieso kein Haus bauen sondern schauen ob im Karazhan Zimmer zum mieten frei sind! Da könnte man dann sicher auch mal die Theaterbühne mieten oder den Ballsaal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sprite13 (18. November 2008)

Hm, also ne schöne Blockhütte in den Grizzlyhügeln , ein Wikingerhaus im Fjord , eine kleine Villa im Sholazar Becken und vllt. ne Hütte in Zul'drak ( im nicht verseuchtem Teil ). Ich finde Grizzlyhügel einfach geil ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rampadur (18. November 2008)

Silithus, als Biologe kann man bestimmt noch einiges an Spezies entdecken und karalogisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nebenbei finde ich die Musik die durch die Luft schwebt einfach klasse.
Und wenn ich Bock habe wird der Kolbengepackt und ich raide AQ ^^. Sport muss auch sein.


----------



## BlackSeed (18. November 2008)

Arugal und sein Gefolge aus der Burg Shadowfang schmeissen und einziehen *g*

oder

ein nettes Häuschen am Fjord oder in Tirisfal am Strand


----------



## xian_md (18. November 2008)

Ich würd in Azshara bauen. Direkt am Strand. Super Region zum Fischen, vor allem nach Mitternacht. Und sehr ruhig gelegen. 

Nicht mal nen Briefkasten gibts hier, also auch keinen Postboten, der einen nervt. 

Der Flugpunkt ist am Arsch der Welt, es kommen also wenig Fremde vorbei. Nur ab und an mal ein paar Verrückte, die Wasser für Molten Core holen. Vielleicht auch Level 50 Besucher, die hier ihre Quest für den versunkenen Tempel abholen. Aber die würden sich net bis zu mir an den Strand verirren.


----------



## I Pwn (18. November 2008)

in dalaeran


----------



## SilverCH (18. November 2008)

Hmm ich würde mich wohl in Darnassus niederlassen, das haus gleich "über" den Wasserfall bauen, und dann jeden morgen wenn ich aufwach erst mal n Köpfler runter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (18. November 2008)

In Nagrand auf ner schwebenden Insel mit Wasserfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (18. November 2008)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> stellt Euch vor Ihr könntet ein eigenes Häusle bauen, wo wäre Eure Lieblingsstelle dafür?
> 
> Mein Haus würde ich in Nagrand auf so eine fliegende Insel setzen, das Panorama ist dort wirklich
> mit Abstand das Schönste. Eine niemals endende "gone with the wind" Kulisse.
> ...


joa nech bissel schlecht dort oben mit der verkehrsanbindung

ich glaub ich würd nach Un Goro Krater gehen und mir ne schöne Kellerwohnung in diese Kristallhöhle basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Disco-Feeling und so


----------



## Tyraila (18. November 2008)

zangarmarschen aufm pilz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der nähe des echsenkessel plantsch see 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reinhüpfen und plantschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (18. November 2008)

Ich würd die Burg von Sturmwind nehmen. 

Schöner Garten und so viel Platz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (18. November 2008)

Stundenhotel in BootyBay reicht vollkommen aus ... oder das HolidayInn in Stormwind  ; )


----------



## Soulman999 (18. November 2008)

Ich würde entweder in tanaris am strand oder in der festung der stürme,aber klein keal vorher rausschmeißen,einma mit nem tritt die festung runter ;D


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. November 2008)

am strand von desolcae einfach Herrlich


----------



## Sarcz (18. November 2008)

auch wenn ich nen Undead als Main haben:
Im Zwergenstartgebiet, jeden Tag gechillt eine Skitour machen, für Eisklettern bräuchte ich nur um die Ecke zu gehen und fürs Zwergenbier bräuchte ich auch nur im die Ecke gehen^^
Von IF würd es dann mit der Tiefenbahn schnell nach SW gehen wo man im Ausgang auch Frauen für mein Format finden würde.


----------



## Uvatha (18. November 2008)

Schwer zu sagen, ein Zimmer würde ich definitiv in Kara mieten und wohl ein kleines Häuschen in Winterquell beziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

